# Tough To Get Housemaid



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey All, 

Few of my friends, single ladies that is. Has been looking for a Full time Filipino maid, it is very tough to get any and all the agency mentioned in the sticky post here are providing part time or hourly basis. If anyone could help it would be great 

Thanks


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you want full time, live in, sponsored?


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Full time, live in indeed and yep work visa will be provided as well


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You could really do with going on recommendation. where do you live.

Speak to colleagues and friends.....does their helper know someone? 

I know mine knows someone ..... so let me know where you live....


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

"Going on recommendation" didnt quite get that.. 

Well the girls lives in Jumeirah Beach Residence! And yeh we have tried to speak with friends and colleagues about it but with no luck  

If you can help me out it would be great


----------



## aliceasia (Feb 19, 2013)

*agencies for live-in*

Some agencies are not too bad:hey have website so you can see the CVs of the maids they have. 

Hiring throught an agency is safer as you can get a replacement easily in case something goes wrong, but it takes longer as the lady is still is her country, and you cannot interview her in person, you can just call them.


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

hey aliceasia, thanks for the recommendation. 
I spoke at al ahliya, they want me to do a contract of six months paying 5K excluding the maid's salary which as you said is safer but then the agencies is alot expensive. Sponsoring a visa is possible because my company would provide me one for her, so the only thing my friends would do is pay her salary and she will stay with them.


----------



## aliceasia (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Adyshah, OK forget the agencies  Have you tried the boards at Spinneys? Or the site **********, the have classified, and as the maids are still working, you can speak with their employer for references.


----------



## adyshah (Feb 23, 2013)

Yepp!! done that too..


----------



## micath (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello..
I am looking for an employer to work with as their maid, i am filipina 26 years old married.. currently working with a chinese family of six a big dog and a toddler of two years...
My contract with them will last this coming oct 2013.
Could you pls help me find one? Thanks God bless


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This company may be worth looking at http://www.theperfecthelp.com/


----------



## micath (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.... but may i ask if they have a branch here in hongkong? Thanks..


----------

